# Raucher, ja/nein?



## David (9. September 2008)

Raucht ihr?

Wenn ja...
wie viel und welche Marke?
Und gehen die Glimmstengel beim Farmen, Unterhalten oder einfach zwischendurch drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flames bitte direkt an meinen Mastdarm.


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

hab mal abgestimmt aber beim rauchen normaler zigis ist immer ein suchtfaktor dabei


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> hab mal abgestimmt aber beim rauchen normaler zigis ist immer ein suchtfaktor dabei


Hehe.
Joa, ich bin mir sicher dass die Lust größer ist, aber ich "hänge" nicht an den Dingern.
Ich rauch übrigens Schwarzer Krauser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (9. September 2008)

Rauchen ist eine sucht egal wie man es nennen mag!
Genuss? ist dies nicht eher sucht nach dem genuß?


----------



## Melih (9. September 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

schlecht gemacht du hast da einen fehler wen man nicht raucher ist kann man gar nicht abstimmen -.-

naja

Raucher: Nein
Sucht?: denke schon

und sowieso 70% der Leute die rauchen haben wegen Gruppenzwang angefangen....


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schlecht gemacht du hast da einen fehler wen man nicht raucher ist kann man gar nicht abstimmen -.-


/sign

Ich bin überzeugte Nichtraucher.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin überzeugte Nichtraucher.




so isch brav^^


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schlecht gemacht du hast da einen fehler wen man nicht raucher ist kann man gar nicht abstimmen -.-
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



Klar kann man abstimmen, dass man Nichtraucher ist. o_O


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

bisle komisch die fragen
subtrobisches = sweets /shisha ect? wenn ja ok
1-xx mal im jahr isses bei mir .. wenn ne party ist oder so .. sicher nid 1-6 am tag Oo

rest der fragen ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Klar kann man abstimmen, dass man Nichtraucher ist. o_O


Nö, geht nicht.

Man kann beim ersten teil auf NEIN klicken aber um abstimmen zu können müsste man auch bei den anderen beiden Teilen was anklicken und da es dort keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für Nichtraucher gibt, kann man nicht abstimmen.


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Habs mal geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Klar kann man abstimmen, dass man Nichtraucher ist. o_O




ja ich bin nichtraucher und rauche so und so viele Zigaretten am tag oke^^


oke schon viel besser^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. September 2008)

Subtropisches......xDD

hab ja schon viele Ausdrücke dafür gehört aber das noch nicht....

ehm ja ich rauche schon über 5 jahre meisten Gauloises.... aber auch mal ganz gern schwarzer Krauser 
ausserdem gibt es nichts besseres als den Amerikan Spirit Tabak für Sportzigarretten....


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin überzeugte Nichtraucher.


normal


----------



## Deathgnom (9. September 2008)

I Rauch salvie


----------



## Frigobert (9. September 2008)

Ich rauche jetzt seit mittlerweile über 25 Jahren - die ersten 5 Jahre Camel, seit dem Lucky Strike. Verbrauch ist situationsabhängig, d.h. während einer 12-Stunden Dienstschicht kann schon mal knapp eine Schachtel draufgehen, wenn ich frei habe ist mein Konsum deutlich geringer, da ich in meinem Haus nicht rauche (unter anderem aus Rücksichtnahme auf meine Kinder) - ich gehe dann vielleicht 6 oder 7 mal am Tag auf den Balkon, um eine durchzuziehen.


----------



## Lillyan (9. September 2008)

Also, wenn man Raucher fragt wie ihnen ihre erste Zigarette geschmeckt hat sagen die meisten, daß es ekelhaft war.... von daher glaube ich nicht, daß irgendwer aus Genuss raucht, auch wenn man es sich gerne einreden mag.

Überzeugte Nichtraucherin... und Drogen udn Alkohol gibts bei mir auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (9. September 2008)

Wasserpfeife. Aber nur mal am Wochenende zum Genuss. Also 1-2 Pfeifen in der Wochen.


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

niemals hab ich nich werd ich nie bin ich mir sicher mein wille ist stark^^ ich hab erschreckende beispiele dierekt in der familie gehabt da kann man drauf verzichten danach


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

Hmmm, alsoich rauche schon ewig. Bin definitiv süchtig.. kann mir die Zigarette zum Kaffee und nach dem Essen nicht mehr wegdenken. ist schlimm, ich weiss, ist aber leider so..

Kann mich düster erinnern, dass ich angefangen habe zu rauchen, weil es halt "cool" war. Also definitiv hat damals der Gruppenmitläuferzwang ne Rolle gespielt. Eigentlich schändlich, da ich sonst so gar nicht der Mitläufer bin.. aber naja, der Weg zur Lunge ist weit und muss geteert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

Ja ich rauche.
Etwa eine halbe Schachtel pro Tag. Kann sich aber auch stark unterscheiden. Habe ich Besuch, kann es schonmal zu einer ganzen Schachtel anwachsen. Gehts mir scheisse rauche ich vielleicht 1 - 3 Zigaretten pro tag.
Rauchen tu ich seit ... erm ... 4 oder 5 Jahren mit gelegentlichen großen Pausen. Naja ...

Und momentan ist es eigentlich hauptsächlich Sucht. Aber wenn ich was gegessen habe, was den Magen stopft und die Gefahr besteht, dass es wieder rauskommt, tut eine Zigarette echt gut und dann ist es dann Genuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, meine erste Zigarette am Tag rauche ich etwa 3 - 5 Stunden nachdem ich aufgewacht bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Es fehlt der Punkt "Nicht mehr".

Hab vor etwas mehr als 3 Jahren aufgehört, nachdem ich ~3 Jahre geraucht hatte. Hab nicht vor irgendwann wieder damit anzufangen :O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

die antwortöglichkeit : Gras/haschisch gibts ja leider nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Rat mal warum...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Rat mal warum...



Vllt wohnt bl00d in Holland?! ^^


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Buffed aber nicht :*


----------



## Xelyna (9. September 2008)

Bekennende Nichtraucher- und Raucher-Diskriminirerin!

/e: *nach Geretsried rüber wink*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Buffed aber nicht :*



Und? o.O


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> die antwortöglichkeit : Gras/haschisch gibts ja leider nicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir reden hier von Subtropischen Kräutern oder nicht....??


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Subtropischen Kräutern oder nicht....??


Ich wette er hats gelesen, hat aber händeringend einen Grund gesucht (und gefunden) um mit seiner Drogensucht anzugeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich wette er hats gelesen, hat aber händeringend einen Grund gesucht (und gefunden) um mit seiner Drogensucht anzugeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angeben darf er erst ab ner grösseren Plantage im Garten.....xDD


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

Ich habe eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Raucher, aber bei WoW stört mich eigentlich nur, dass sie im Chat schreiben, sie würden noch schnell eine Rauchen (AFK). Sonst sind Raucher genau so gute Spieler wie Nichtraucher^^

mfg


----------



## K0l0ss (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bisle komisch die fragen
> subtrobisches = sweets /shisha ect? wenn ja ok
> 1-xx mal im jahr isses bei mir .. wenn ne party ist oder so .. sicher nid 1-6 am tag Oo
> 
> ...



Ich bin an sich Nichtraucher. Aber wenn es mal auf einer Feier eine Shisha gibt, dann bin ich dabei. Aber das ist aufs Jahr verteilt vielleicht eine Hand voll Fällen, wo sowas zu trifft. Aber für Sucht halte ich das noch nicht, wenn ich ein zwei mal im Jahr bei einer Shisha dabei bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2008)

ich rauche nich. nur ab und zu mal shisha.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (9. September 2008)

Ich rauche seit einem halben Jahr ca. 5 Zigaretten am Tag (+/- 1). Ich muss zugeben, dass ich wie viele andere durch den sogenannten Gruppenzwang damit angefangen habe: "Auch eine?" - "Joa, warum eigentlich nicht, probiern kann man ja mal." 

Und so weiter und so fort. Bei der Frage, ob ich aus Suchtgründen oder des Genusses wegen rauche, musste ich kurz innehalten, weil ich mir glaube ich, selbst nicht im klaren darüber bin. Ich habe letztens einen Selbstversuch gemacht und mal zwei Wochen lang nicht geraucht (Weder Filterzigaretten noch Shisha). Ich habe durchgehalten aber ob mir das zeigt, dass ich nicht süchtig bin, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe Genuss angekreuzt weil ich hauptsächlich rauche, weil ich dieses entspannende Gefühl liebe, dass man nach einer Zigarette genießen kann.


----------



## ManicK (9. September 2008)

Nööö.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (9. September 2008)

Filterzigaretten , 1 Schachtel rauche seit 11 Monaten ( Seit ichs darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 


Für mich ist es ein Mittelding zwischen Sucht und Genuss. Allerdings habe ich auch Tage , da würde ich am liebsten 10 Schachteln rauchen , manchmal fasse ich aber auch 2 Tage keine Zigarette an.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2008)

Naja ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher mein Dad hat mal ~15 Jahre !!! geraucht aber zu meiner Geburt aufgehört und seit 16 Jahren net mehr geraucht,

2 Freund von mir Rauchen, der 1 sagte er will nie rauchen weil er Sportler ist nun hat er letzten Monat 60 Joints graucht , !!! 60 !!! das sind 2 Täglich ,

und der 2 Ka warum der Angefangen hat warscheinlich wegen Streß mit Eltern.

Lg euer Nichtraucher Nebola


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher mein Dad hat mal ~15 Jahre !!! geraucht aber zu meiner Geburt aufgehört und seit 16 Jahren net mehr geraucht,
> 
> 2 Freund von mir Rauchen, der 1 sagte er will nie rauchen weil er Sportler ist nun hat er letzten Monat 60 Joints graucht , !!! 60 !!! das sind 2 Täglich ,
> 
> ...


Bin zwar kein Grasraucher ... aber 2 Joints find ich nicht wirklich schlimm.
Kommt auch drauf an wie viel er in einen Hütchen packt.

Rauchen ist für Sport auch kein wirkliches Hindernis, es sei denn man will an seine Grenzen gehen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

> Wir reden hier von Subtropischen Kräutern oder nicht....??



Ich dachte damit wäre Shisha und sowas gemeint :O

Aber nagut , wenn ihr das darunter versteht will ich nichts  gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






David schrieb:


> Ich wette er hats gelesen, hat aber händeringend einen Grund gesucht (und gefunden) um mit seiner Drogensucht anzugeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Hier ein bekanntes Dieter Nuhr Zitat eintragen*

Faustus = Dr.Faustus?


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *Hier ein bekanntes Dieter Nuhr Zitat eintragen*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (10. September 2008)

Ich bin 18 1/2 Jahre und hatte noch nie eine Zigarette an den Lippen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also nie geraucht oder Probiert)
Bin ich stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man weiß was in den Dingern drin ist, hat man auch keine Lust sich die Scheiße in die Lunge zu ziehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Grasraucher ... aber 2 Joints find ich nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Kommt auch drauf an wie viel er in einen Hütchen packt.
> 
> Rauchen ist für Sport auch kein wirkliches Hindernis, es sei denn man will an seine Grenzen gehen.



Also zwei am Tag ist schon nicht viel da hast recht.... aber jeden Tag zwei find ich dann wieder zu viel.... 
Wo bleibt denn dann der Genuss??

Ausserdem macht es bei längeranhaltendem gleichmässigen Konsum blöd... ist zwar nicht bewiesen aber so kommt es mir vor.....

/edit: OMG alles Steuerhinterzieher hier........xDD


----------



## Ayoxx (10. September 2008)

Ich rauche nicht xD


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Ja 2 Joints an sich, sind bestimmt net viel, kp hab noch nie einen geraucht (wird auch so bleiben)
aber wenn mn das einen Monat lange JEDEN Tag macht ist das schon viel und ich sagte ja Durchschnittlich
2 am Tag, es gab auch einen tag da hatter er 2 VOR der SCHULE , 1 inner 5 min Pinkel pause und 3 In der 
Stunden Pause !!!!

Lg Nebola


----------



## Minati (10. September 2008)

Ich rauche seit (ungefähr) der 5. Klasse .. früher mit einigen Pausen. Ich rauche aber nicht unbedingt jeden Tag. Wenn ich am Wochenende zu Hause bin, komm eich auch ganz gut ohne Kippe klar.
Zur Zeit sind meine Lieblingskräuter: Pall Mall, Black Devil, Pink Elephant und ab und an mal Luckys.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Wie kann man nur seit der 5. Klasse rauchen !?

Lg Nebola


----------



## picollo0071 (10. September 2008)

<----- Nichtraucher


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

rauchen und schnaps trinken hält jung. warum sollte man es also nicht tun.


----------



## Minati (10. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur seit der 5. Klasse rauchen !?



Sorry für Fullquote :-)
Nun .. wie war das nur damals?! Wir bekamen eine neue Klassenkameradin. Diese war ziemlich fesch etc pp. Und eines Nachmittags - wir hüpften gerade mit unseren rosaroten Kleidchen durch die Gegend, da kam sie angetrabt .. in schwarz, düster und paffend. Sie hat sie uns angeboten, wir haben gezogen - gehustet, gehustet, gehustet. Irgendwann kam nochmal ein Zug und da gings dann besser.

Ach ja: lies doch mal bitte meinen Post richtig: Ich sagte, dass einige Pausen mit dabei waren .. ergo: nicht durchweg.

Die Sachen mit rosarot und so bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen.



> rauchen und schnaps trinken hält jung. warum sollte man es also nicht tun.



meinen ersten Schnaps hab ich mit 1,5 Jahren getrunken. Ich saß gerade bei Opapa auf dem Schoss und der hatte nen Schnapsglas auf dem Tisch, welches ich voller Freude hinter mich gekippt habe. Was danach passiert ist, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. :-)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. September 2008)

Rauchen ist was für richtig coole Kiddys und alle die hier älter sind, waren halt früher richtig coole Kiddys und kamen nicht mehr runter.
Nahja, es gibt auch Ausnahmen, denn Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Jojo das du net durchgehen geraucht hast ist klar , ^^ hab selber mal geraucht am Ende der 4 !!! klasse 2 Zigarteen es war scheiße, wie du sagtest husten, husten  und husten , seitdem niewieder geraucht.

Lg Nebola

Ps, ich finds scheiße wenn Raucher nichtrauchern ne Kippe anbieten --.--


----------



## Aehzenbaer (10. September 2008)

rauche seit 5 jahren selbstgedrehte und hab mir letztens nen richtigen edeltabak zugelegt:
Danske Club, probiert den aus der ist einfach nur genial !


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja 2 Joints an sich, sind bestimmt net viel, kp hab noch nie einen geraucht (wird auch so bleiben)
> aber wenn mn das einen Monat lange JEDEN Tag macht ist das schon viel und ich sagte ja Durchschnittlich
> 2 am Tag, es gab auch einen tag da hatter er 2 VOR der SCHULE , 1 inner 5 min Pinkel pause und 3 In der
> Stunden Pause !!!!
> ...


Entweder dein Kollege ist reich oder lässt sich auf dem Schulklo für Geld missbrauchen.
Ich nehme mal an 92 = dein Geburtstalter, dein. Mit 16 Jahren so einen Konsum finanzieren ... das geht nicht auf normalem Wege.
Aber obendrein kauf ich Dir die Geschichte auch nicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Entweder dein Kollege ist reich oder lässt sich auf dem Schulklo für Geld missbrauchen.
> Ich nehme mal an 92 = dein Geburtstalter, dein. Mit 16 Jahren so einen Konsum finanzieren ... das geht nicht auf normalem Wege.
> Aber obendrein kauf ich Dir die Geschichte auch nicht ab.
> 
> ...



Normale Kippen sind ja schon schwer zu finanzieren wenn man 16 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Bei mir gehen monatlich so 100€ dafür drauf ( Rund 1 Packung am Tag ).


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. September 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich bin 18 1/2 Jahre und hatte noch nie eine Zigarette an den Lippen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube die meisten Raucher wissen, was in Zigaretten enthalten ist und tuns trotzdem. So do I! Wenn man den Genuss mag, stört das nicht im geringsten!


----------



## jolk (12. September 2008)

niemals nie! strikter nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin tritzdem höflich zu rauchern


----------



## SeRuM (12. September 2008)

Vllt mal auf Parties aber sonnst eig nie. 
Und auf Parties dann auch eher spezielle sachen XDD


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Raucherin, ich stopfe, bin süchtig, genieße aber jede Zigarette, rauche seit 2 Jahren, 12 Zigaretten/tag.
Wenn ich mir Schachteln kaufe dann Marlboro, aber meistens stopfe ich mit billig Tabak.
Wenn ich mal nen guten Tag hab, gönn ich mir "Amerikan Spirit".
und bei Kieferschmerzen rauche ich Nelkenzigaretten weil diese den Mund betäuben. Alles supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will noch nicht aufhören weil sich das rauchen nicht auf meine körperlichen und psychischen Funktionen auswirkt. Ich behindere niemanden damit und wenn mir nun einer mit Passiv rauchen kommt krieg ich nen Horst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch fragen? ^^


----------



## Nania (12. September 2008)

Wenn ich lese, dass man Zigaretten nicht als Gefahr ansieht - grusel ich mich. 
Zigaretten sind erwiesenermaßen gesundheitsgefährdend. Was die Gesundheit der Raucher betrifft, die können meinetwegen damit machen was sie wollen. 
Aber es ist unverantwortlich sich (und das hab ich schon oft genug gesehen): sich neben einem KIND eine Zigarette anzuzünden oder noch besser dem 10 jährigen von nebenan direkt eine mitanzubieten - auch schon vorgekommen.


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2008)

Doch Doch, die Geschichte ist echt , Ich bin noch 15 er auch ^^, wie er das finaziert weiß ich nicht, er fährt immer nach Dortmund und holt sich was,
Ach ja heute ist er wieder am kiffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

Naja wenigstens st er danach immer Lustig ^^ ,

lg Nebola

Edit: Und er holt sich ja auch nicht immer nen Kilo oderso ^^, kenne mich net aus, weiß nicht wie viel ma sich da holt, habe nur mal was von paar Gramm oder so gehört, aber wissen tu und muss ich es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, dass man Zigaretten nicht als Gefahr ansieht - grusel ich mich.
> Zigaretten sind erwiesenermaßen gesundheitsgefährdend. Was die Gesundheit der Raucher betrifft, die können meinetwegen damit machen was sie wollen.
> Aber es ist unverantwortlich sich (und das hab ich schon oft genug gesehen): sich neben einem KIND eine Zigarette anzuzünden oder noch besser dem 10 jährigen von nebenan direkt eine mitanzubieten - auch schon vorgekommen.




Das mit "neben einem Kind" usw find ich auch grausam und bescheuert, da kann ich dir rechtgeben.

Aber was das rauchen betrifft, glaub mir, ihr müsstet mal schauen was wir alles Essen, auch wenn wir in Mitteleuropa leben mit gewissen hohen Standarts. Trotzdem sind fast alle Kornflakes aus gen Mais, alles was irgendwie apetitlich ist, ist überfüllt mit Zucker und verstecktem den der Körper nicht brauch, wo man hinsieht leiden Leute an früher Diabetis und die Luft die wir atmen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.... ich denke da kann ich mir auch mal eine Zigarette anstecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür ernähr ich mich für meinen Teil über Gesund, das gleicht das dann irgendwie wieder aus.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Mein Opa väterlicherseits war starker Raucher und ist an Lungenkrebs gestorben. Zwar weiß ich, dass man auch als Nichtraucher daran erkranken kann, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Risiko nicht auch noch zusätzlich erhöhen. Ich persönlich habe in der 4. Klasse zum ersten mal an einer Zigarette gezogen und ehrlichgesagt weiß ich bis heute nicht, was so viele Menschen daran finden. Für mich hat Rauchen nichts mit Entspannung zu tun. Ich mag den Geschmack nicht und vor allem der Geruch von kaltem Qualm ekelt mich an. Wenn ich mich entspannen will, trink ich einen Tee oder lese ein gutes Buch, dafür brauch ich kein Nikotin. Ich stand als Jugendliche teilweise unter enormen Druck und gehörte oft nicht dazu, weil ich nicht mitgeraucht habe, aber dafür habe ich heute auch das gute Gewissen, meinem Körper nicht unnötig Schaden zugefügt zu haben.

@Ti_Zero: Klar, wir können nicht vermeiden, durch Abgase, Umweltverschmutzung und ähnliches indirekten Schaden zu nehmen, aber man muss das Gesundheitsrisiko nicht noch zusätzlich erhöhen, indem man raucht. Gesunde Ernährung hin oder her, Teer und Nikotin bekommt man auch durch 2 Kilo Gemüse und Obst täglich nicht mehr aus der Lunge raus. Ich persönlich habe mit 15, 16 Jahren jeden Freitag ordentlich einen über den Durst getrunken und obwohl ich mich seit 12 Jahren vegetarisch ernähre, waren meine Leberwerte eher schlecht. Ich bin zwar kein militanter Nichtraucher, aber man sollte nicht so naiv sein und glauben, dass man den Konsum einer Zigarette durch einen Apfel wieder ausgleichen kann. Und wenn man ein bisschen darauf achtet, keine gespritztes Obst und Gemüse zu kaufen und hier und da auch mal auf den Burger und die Currywurst verzichtet, ist gesunde, ökologisch unbedenkliche Ernährung eigentlich nicht schwer.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ich selber rauche beinahe nie höchstens ma mit freunden wenn ich n bisserl zu viel gesoffen habe^^

oder shisha natürlich das kommt auch ma öfters vor


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass die oft gezeigten Raucherbeine nicht von Rauchern stammen, sondern von Diabetikern?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass die oft gezeigten Raucherbeine nicht von Rauchern stammen, sondern von Diabetikern?



nein, wusste ich nicht, weils net stimmt -.-
es kann auch an diabetis liegen, aber die raucherbeine stammen auch von rauchern...


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

Falsch, sowas kann nicht vom Rauchen kommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Falsch, sowas kann nicht vom Rauchen kommen.



omg, informier dich ma, bevor du sowas sagst -.-
sag mir mal, warum den leuten das bein abgenommen wird, und dann sag mir, dass sowas net vom rauchen kommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

Weil sie Diabetis haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

was ne begründung -.- das ist wirklich überzeugend -.-


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Weil sie Diabetis haben.



Interessant. Deiner Äußerung nach bist du Arzt und hast ein besonderes Talent für Ferndiagnosen und Hellseherei? Ich bitte dich. Wenn man derart wage Thesen aufstellt, sollte man sie wenigstens halbwegs intelligent begründen können.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

Erklärt mir einfach mal, wie ein Bein durch Rauchen absterben kann.. Ihr werdet erkennen, dass das nicht möglich ist, also bleiben nur noch Diabetis ode vielleicht noch andere Krankheiten übrig.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. September 2008)

<- Ab und zu mit paar Kumpels Wasserpfeife, ergo zwischen einmal in zwei Monaten und zweimal die Woche.
Ansonsten bin ich definitiv überzeugter Nichtraucher.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

das bein wird abgenommen, wenn es nicht mehr durchblutet wird,"Arteriosklerose" wird dann die arterielle durchblutungsstörung genannt.
und das risiko das zu bekommen steigt bei rauchen, diabetis, hohem blutdruck und einer ungesunden lebensweise.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> Ich will noch nicht aufhören weil sich das rauchen nicht auf meine körperlichen und psychischen Funktionen auswirkt. Ich behindere niemanden damit und wenn mir nun einer mit Passiv rauchen kommt krieg ich nen Horst



Gut, dass du das Wort "noch nicht" benutzt hast, denn solltest du Sport betreiben und wenn es nur Joggen ist, dann wirst du immer weniger Kondition haben als ein Sport'ler, der nicht raucht. Das Rauchen wirkt sich sehr wohl auf körperliche Funktionen aus. Durch das Kohlenmonoxid haben die Lungen weniger Sauerstoff für anstrengende Arbeiten als eine "gesunde" Lunge. Jeder Raucher soll selber wissen wie er mit seiner Gesundheit umgeht, aber er behandelt sie damit nicht gut.
Über den Vergleich von Gemüse und den Einnehmen von Teer, Kohlenmonoxid etc. muss man hier nicht reden, der Vergleich hinkt dermaßen..




> Erklärt mir einfach mal, wie ein Bein durch Rauchen absterben kann.. Ihr werdet erkennen, dass das nicht möglich ist, also bleiben nur noch Diabetis ode vielleicht noch andere Krankheiten übrig.



>> Gefäßverstopfungen in den Extremitäten (periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit), umgangssprachlich Raucherbein (siehe Grüne Brille).. Informieren vorher und nicht behaupten es wird durch Diabetes ausgelöst.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Erklärt mir einfach mal, wie ein Bein durch Rauchen absterben kann..



Starkes Rauchen kann zu Gefäßverschlüssen in den Extremitäten führen. Kommen nun die bei Rauchern nicht untypischen Durchblutungsstörungen hinzu, kann dies auf Dauer ein Absterben der Beine begünstigen.

Kann es sein, dass du selbst starker Raucher bist, dir aber die Risiken deiner Droge nicht eingestehen willst? Bei dem Elan, mit dem du das Rauchen verteidigst, kommt mir das fast so vor.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du selbst starker Raucher bist, dir aber die Risiken deiner Droge nicht eingestehen willst? Bei dem Elan, mit dem du das Rauchen verteidigst, kommt mir das fast so vor.


das vermute ich auch. Aber das ist bei vielen Fällen der Sucht so, dass sich die Süchtigen ihrer Sucht oder dem Schaden dadurch nicht bewusst werden/werden wollen.


----------



## corpescrust (12. September 2008)

Ich rauch jetzt fünf Jahre nicht mehr

Ich hab mal in einer Herzklinik gearbeitet.
Als bei einem hiesigen Seminar die Dozentin die Patienten fragte wer raucht oder bis vor kurzem noch geraucht hat.
Haben sich sich ca von 30 Leuten 27 gemeldet.

Außerdem kenne ich drei Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die an Lungenkrebs verreckt (und vereckt ist wirklich das richtige Wort)sind.
Alle drei starke Raucher.
Also die Gefahr durch das Rauchen und seinen Folgen zu sterben ist real und es passiert auch nicht wenigen sondern eher vielen.

Ich arbeite in einem Altenheim und eines kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen.
Die 80 jährige Omi die gemütlich ihre Zigarette barzt,ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Élida (12. September 2008)

GOGO wir stopfer sind ja ziemlich in unterzahl also votet ma fleißig für die billigste und angenehmster art zu rauchn (;


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Mal zu derjenigen Person, die meinte, dass sie es unerhört findet, wenn ein Raucher eine Kippe neben einem Kind anzündet:
Kann es womöglich sein, dass die Eltern selbst raucher sind und somit das Kind tagtäglich dem Rauch ausgesetzt sind? Nur mal so am Rande ;-)

Ich finde es viel Schlimmer, wie sich die Nichtraucher (nicht alle) gegenüber Rauchern benehmen. Kleines Beispiel:
Ich laufe vor einigen Tagen von der Arbeit zur u-bahnstation, zünde mir eine an. Vor mir läuft ein Paar. ich an denen vorbei und während des Vorbeigehens darf ich mir folgendes anhören: Den Rauchern sollte man es verbieten, auf der Straße zu laufen *hüstel hüstel*

Hallo geht's noch? Vor jahren hat sich kaum ein Arsch darüber beschwerd und heute wird so ne Welle drauß gemacht?


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ok. Ist schon ein hartes Beispiel. Ich kann Leute aber auch nicht ab, die hinter mir laufen und ich darf dann den Rauch einatmen, weil sie wieder total klug in meine Richtung prusten etc.. Davon abgesehen würde ich mich aber nicht beschweren. Nur im Kopf vor mich hinfluchen.. Zum Glück waren in meinem Bekanntenkreis alle Raucher immer zuvorkommend, haben sich auch beim Essen erst eine angesteckt, wenn alles vorüber war. Da gibt es ja auch Härtefälle..


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel Schlimmer, wie sich die Nichtraucher (nicht alle) gegenüber Rauchern benehmen. Kleines Beispiel:
> Ich laufe vor einigen Tagen von der Arbeit zur u-bahnstation, zünde mir eine an. Vor mir läuft ein Paar. ich an denen vorbei und während des Vorbeigehens darf ich mir folgendes anhören: Den Rauchern sollte man es verbieten, auf der Straße zu laufen *hüstel hüstel*



Also ich finde das eine gute konsequente Maßnahme. Als nächstes werden die Raucher zusammengetrieben, auf ein podest gestellt und mit faulen Eiern und Tomaten beworfen.
Ne mal Spaß beiseite, mich als Nichtraucher störts nicht besonders, wenn jemand neben mir auf der Straße raucht, aber es gibt halt immer Leute, die bei sowas ein bisschen heftiger  reagieren^^


----------



## corpescrust (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Mal zu derjenigen Person, die meinte, dass sie es unerhört findet, wenn ein Raucher eine Kippe neben einem Kind anzündet:
> Kann es womöglich sein, dass die Eltern selbst raucher sind und somit das Kind tagtäglich dem Rauch ausgesetzt sind? Nur mal so am Rande ;-)
> 
> Ich finde es viel Schlimmer, wie sich die Nichtraucher (nicht alle) gegenüber Rauchern benehmen. Kleines Beispiel:
> ...



 Tja die Zeiten ändern sich zum Glück

Vor drei Jahren war ich im Restaurant essen .
Meine Frau hoch schwanger ,mein Sohn vier Jahre alt.
Neben uns am Tisch vier Raucher ,eine Zigarette nach der anderen.

So viel zum Thema freiwillig Rücksicht nehmen.
Von mir aus können Raucher in ihren eigenen vier Wänden rauchen.
Aber niemals da wo ein Nichtraucher belästigt werden könnte


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Gegenüber Kindern und vor allem gegenüber Schwangeren sollte man selbst als überzeugter Kettenraucher Rücksicht nehmen und die Kippe ausmachen. Seine eigene Gesundheit zu riskieren ist eine Sache, aber ungeborenes Leben zu gefährden ist absolut unverantwortlich.


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

Nichtraucher...


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Von mir aus können Raucher in ihren eigenen vier Wänden rauchen.
> Aber niemals da wo ein Nichtraucher belästigt werden könnte



Das würde ja heißen, dass ich NUR in meinen eigenen Wänden rauchen dürfte. Nicht mal an der freien Luft.
Find ich übrigens ne Frechheit, wie ein Nichtraucher versucht einem Raucher das leben vorzuschreiben. 
Immerhin werden neuerdings die Raucher von den Nichtrauchern belästigt. Ihr behandelt uns so, als ob wir es unwürdig wären, uns in eurer nähe aufzuhalten. Ziemlich arm, meiner Meinung nach.

Aber hey, ich beschwer mich auch nicht über Nichtraucher, die mir jedesmal nen angekotzen Blick rüberwerfen ...

Schönen Abend noch

Edit: 





> Seine eigene Gesundheit zu riskieren ist eine Sache, aber ungeborenes Leben zu gefährden ist absolut unverantwortlich.


meine Frage an dieser Stelle: was machst du, wenn besagte schwangere Dame sich ne Kippe anzündet?
Rennst du hin, schlägst ihr die Kippe aus dem Mund und machst sie zur Sau?


----------



## Rashnuk (12. September 2008)

Glücklicher nitchraucher!


----------



## Wray (13. September 2008)

muss ehrlich gestehn war gruppen zwang das ich anfing zu rauchen und jetzt is schwer wieder aufzuhören...naja aber muss ich


----------



## Wray (13. September 2008)

muss ehrlich gestehn war gruppen zwang das ich anfing zu rauchen und jetzt is schwer wieder aufzuhören...naja aber muss ich


----------



## corpescrust (13. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Das würde ja heißen, dass ich NUR in meinen eigenen Wänden rauchen dürfte. Nicht mal an der freien Luft.
> Find ich übrigens ne Frechheit, wie ein Nichtraucher versucht einem Raucher das leben vorzuschreiben.
> Immerhin werden neuerdings die Raucher von den Nichtrauchern belästigt. Ihr behandelt uns so, als ob wir es unwürdig wären, uns in eurer nähe aufzuhalten. Ziemlich arm, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich solange es Orte sind an denen sich Nichtraucher auch aufhalten.

So wie Bushaltestellen,Bahnhöfe aber sowas wie Stadtfeste,Jahrmärkte gehören für mich auch dazu.
Es sind nicht die Nichtraucher die ihre Verhältnismäßigkeit überprüfen sollten sondern die Raucher.

Stell dir voreine  Gruppe von Menschen würde durch den Strassen gehen und jeden den sie treffen ins Gesicht rülpsen oder furzen.
Würde mich interessieren ob du dann immer noch so tolerant wärst.
Und sag jetzt nicht das ist was anderes,nein das ist es nämlich nicht.
Es ist äußerst unangenehm als Nichtraucher irgend so eine Gaswolke ins Gesicht gepustet  zu kriegen.

Und zu der Schwangeren Frau 
Interessante Frage
Andere Frage würdest du eine Frau daran hindern ihrem Kind Spülmittel zum trinken zu geben ?


----------



## dragon1 (13. September 2008)

nein.

um ehrlich zu sein:
ich hab einmal eingeatmet und mich gefragt mie man etwas so ... ekelhaftes rauchen kann.
da schmecken teebeutel besser xD


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> meine Frage an dieser Stelle: was machst du, wenn besagte schwangere Dame sich ne Kippe anzündet?
> Rennst du hin, schlägst ihr die Kippe aus dem Mund und machst sie zur Sau?



Wenn ich in der direkten Nähe stehe, würde ich sie darauf ansprechen. Soviel Zivilcourage besitze ich durchaus. Und wenn sie es nicht einsehen möchte, kann ich ihr auch nicht helfen. Wenn sie mit den Risiken leben kann, denen sie ihr ungeborenes Kind aussetzt, ist das ihr Problem. Allerdings ist es etwas ganz anderes, wenn eine Schwangere, die entweder generell nicht raucht oder auf Rücksicht auf ihr Baby damit aufgehört hat, durch die Rücksichtslosigkeit anderer gefährdet wird.


----------



## Minati (13. September 2008)

meine Güte, ihr schert aber wirklich alle Raucher über einen Kamm ... wow, bin echt beeindruckt.

Also darf ich - wenn es nach dir ginge - nicht mal mehr an der freien Luft .. sondern wie schon erwähnt in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden rauchen ... interessant ...

Ich sag dazu nichts mehr, das Thema ist für mich abgeschlossen. Und sowas nennt sich tolerante Menschheit. Zufälligerweise richte ich mich nach den Nichtrauchern - nur mal so zur info ;-)


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> meine Güte, ihr schert aber wirklich alle Raucher über einen Kamm ... wow, bin echt beeindruckt.



Ich für meinen Teil habe nur erwähnt, dass man von einem rücksichtsvollen Raucher erwarten kann, nicht in Gegenwart von Kindern und Schwangeren zu rauchen.  Ob jemand auf der Straße oder in einem Cafe qualmt, ist mir relativ egal. Ich als Nichtraucher wünsche mir allerdings, dass dann auch für funktionierende Entlüftung gesorgt wird. Und das ist in kleinen Kneipen und Diskotheken oftmals leider nicht gegeben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Find ich übrigens ne Frechheit, wie ein Nichtraucher versucht einem Raucher das leben vorzuschreiben.



Wir gefährden aber auch nicht mit vollster Absicht das Leben anderer nur um unsere Sucht zu befriedigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr eure Gesundheit kaputt machen wollt... bitte tut das... das interessiert mich nicht die Bohne!
Aber sobald es daran geht das ihr durch EURE Sucht ABSICHTLICH die Gesundheit anderer schädigt hört der Spaß auf...


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Eig würde ich sagen Nichtraucher, aber da fehlt einfach sowas wie Shisha oder Gelegentlich zu Anlässen.
Ich würde niemals Kippen rauchen, schmeckt meiner Meinung nach einfach scheiße. 
Aber mit ein paar Freunden abends chillen, was trinken... da darf die Shisha nicht fehlen.


----------



## helltrain (13. September 2008)

ich rauche auch net ^^ ist auch scho paar jährchen her, als ich geraucht habe


----------



## aseari (13. September 2008)

Nichtraucher und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

Soweit kommts noch, dass man auf der Strasse nicht mehr rauchen darf?!
Gehts noch?
Nur in den eigenen vier Wänden rauchen?
Gehts noch?

Werden dann auch die dicken und hässlichen Menschen weggesperrt, dass man sie nicht mehr sehen muss oder wie?

Diese militanten Nichtraucher finde ich zum kotzen.
Klar rauche ich neben Schwangeren oder Kindern nicht, aber auf offener Strasse? pfff

Ein Freund von mir hat seine disco jetzt zum "Privatclub" gemacht, dass man darin rauchen darf..
Und siehe da, mehr los als in den Nichtraucher Clubs in der Nähe.
(übrigens auch jede Menge Nichtraucher als da)


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Viele Nichtraucher sind ziemlich asozial.


----------



## corpescrust (13. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Soweit kommts noch, dass man auf der Strasse nicht mehr rauchen darf?!
> Gehts noch?
> Nur in den eigenen vier Wänden rauchen?
> Gehts noch?
> ...



Sowas liebe ich !!

Militante Nichtraucher,was ist das für ein quatsch ?
Hier geht es nur um mein Recht auf offener Straße nicht durch irgendwelchen Gestank belästigt zu werden.
Auf einmal sind alle Raucher so tolerant und rücksichtsvoll

Mal ehrlich, das ist doch quatsch
Das Beispiel mit dem Restaurant hab ich ja schon erwähnt.
Aber egal ob man sich wenn es Regnet sich ins Bushäuschen stellt oder bei einem Konzert die Nebenleute darum bittet das Rauchen sein zu lassen, weil man sich dadurch belästigt fühlt.
Als Antwort bekommt man immer "Rauchen ist hier erlaubt und wenn es einem stört soll man wo anders hingehen".

Erzählt mir nix von Toleranz
Weiter oben hat es schon einer gesagt, wenn ihr eure Gesundheit ruinieren wollt kein Problem.
Schließt eine Versicherung gegen die Folgen des Rauchens ab, geht in eure Wohnung und los gehts.
Aber lasst mich bitte außen vor

Und das mit den dicken und hässlichen Menschen,das ist ja wohl totaler Blödsinn sowas als Vergleich anzuführen.
Ich hab nix dagegen mir Rauchende Menschen im Fernsehen anzukucken,schadet mir genauso wenig wie das ankucken dicker oder hässlicher Menschen.

Aber egal mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.
Statistisch gesehen werde ich sieben Jahre länger leben als ein Raucher und diese Zeit verschwende ich bestimmt  nicht damit über das rauchen zu diskutieren.
Die Gesetze gehen ja immer weiter  zum Nichtraucherschutz und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.



Oh, der Herr Hellseher und Ferndiagnostiker ist wieder da. Huldigt ihm.

Kann bei dir auch die Lottozahlen für nächsten Mittwoch erfragen?


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

omg an den drei über mir..

So Leute wie du sitzen in den sieben Jahren die sie länger leben, einsam und verlassen an ihrem Fenster und verpetzen ihre Nachbarn.

Und nur mal so, wenn mich ein Nichtraucher bittet wo anderst zu rauchen, dann mach ich das für Gewöhnlich auch.
dir allerdings würde ich ne Wolke ins Gesicht pusten... und das würde mir wohl noch mehr Genuss als die Zigarette selbst verschaffen.


----------



## Der Mephisto (13. September 2008)

Ich habe vor genau 8 Tagen mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und hoffe ich halte durch.

Zahlen zum Thema Rauchen:

ca. 250.000 Tote / Jährlich durch Folgen des Rauchens
ca.     9.000 Tote / Jährlich durch Folgen des Passiv-Rauchen. 

Und wir haben Angst vor Terror? Pfffff


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

Bevor du was gegen das Rauchen und Passivrauchen sagst, hör auf mit Autofahren und verkauf deinen Kühlschrank.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Haste das aus der Bild?


----------



## corpescrust (13. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> omg an den drei über mir..
> 
> So Leute wie du sitzen in den sieben Jahren die sie länger leben, einsam und verlassen an ihrem Fenster und verpetzen ihre Nachbarn.
> 
> ...



Siehst du !!

Und wieder redest du Blödsinn
Gewönhlich machen das eben nicht, viel eher beschimpfen sie einen als militant oder als asozial:
Oder sie ordnen ihnen Eigenschaften zu, obwohl sie einen nicht mal kennen.

Oder sie pusten einen absichtlich Rauch ins Gesicht, weil man für seine Rechte als Nichtraucher eintritt.


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

Nichtraucher haben Rechte und Raucher nicht oder wie? Bleib du doch in deinen vier Wänden wenn du so hypochondrisch bist. Draussen gibts Pollenflug, Feinstaub und bei dir in der Nähe sicher auch radioaktive Strahlung...

Aber über die Raucher motzen und sie in die eigeen vier Wände verbannen wollen..


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2008)

Ich persönliche habe seit meiner Kindheit Probleme mit den Bronchen und habe schon öfters Raucher gebeten, mir nicht ihren Qualm ins Gesicht zu blasen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wurde ich ausgelacht und man verpasste mir unter schallendem Gelächter die doppelte Dosis Nikotin. Einige meiner Freunde sind Raucher, aber ich toleriere das durchaus und erlaube ihnen sogar, in meiner Wohnung zu rauchen. Dafür begegnen sie mir aber auch mit Verständnis und viele stehen auch dazu, dass sie sich ihre Sucht gerne abgewöhnen würden. Meine Eltern rauchen beide, nehmen aber ebenfalls Rücksicht und regulieren ihren Zigarettenkonsum so gut sie können. Ich will niemandem verbieten, sich unterwegs oder in einer Kneipe eine Zigarette anzustecken, aber ehrlichgesagt kotzt es mich an, dass man mittlerweile als Nichtraucher automatisch als intolerant beschimpft wird, ohne sich auch nur ansatzweise beschwert zu haben. Von mir aus muss es kein Rauchverbot geben, solange man dafür sorgt, dass Nichtraucher nicht darunter zu leiden haben.


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Also wenn ich in der Pause bei meinen Klassenkameraden steh die Rauchen.. hab ich das Gefühl ich könnte auch gleich mitrauchen.


----------



## corpescrust (13. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Nichtraucher haben Rechte und Raucher nicht oder wie? Bleib du doch in deinen vier Wänden wenn du so hypochondrisch bist. Draussen gibts Pollenflug, Feinstaub und bei dir in der Nähe sicher auch radioaktive Strahlung...
> 
> Aber über die Raucher motzen und sie in die eigeen vier Wände verbannen wollen..



Wenn will ich denn verbannen !!

Verzichte ein paar Stunden auf das Rauchen und wir können gemütlich in meiner Wohnung ein Bier trinken und uns über Pollenflug und Feinstaub unterhalten.

Alles kein Problem.

Das mit den vier Wänden ist sowieso nicht zu Wörtlich zu nehmen.
Es ist doch klar das es mir nix ausmacht,wenn Leute bei einer Party im Garten eine rauchen.
Niemand zwingt mich dazu mich dazu zu stellen.
Ich dachte das währe klar,es geht mir um öffentliche Orte die ich besuche.

Aber lassen wir es gut sein,ich rede mich da immer sehr schnell heiß.
Schmöckt eure Zigaretten und schaut vielleicht dass nächste mal ob einer in der nähe der so aussieht wie ich.

Wenn ja, nehmt ein wenig Rücksicht !!


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönliche habe seit meiner Kindheit Probleme mit den Bronchen und habe schon öfters Raucher gebeten, mir nicht ihren Qualm ins Gesicht zu blasen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wurde ich ausgelacht und man verpasste mir unter schallendem Gelächter die doppelte Dosis Nikotin. Einige meiner Freunde sind Raucher, aber ich toleriere das durchaus und erlaube ihnen sogar, in meiner Wohnung zu rauchen. Dafür begegnen sie mir aber auch mit Verständnis und viele stehen auch dazu, dass sie sich ihre Sucht gerne abgewöhnen würden. Meine Eltern rauchen beide, nehmen aber ebenfalls Rücksicht und regulieren ihren Zigarettenkonsum so gut sie können. Ich will niemandem verbieten, sich unterwegs oder in einer Kneipe eine Zigarette anzustecken, aber ehrlichgesagt kotzt es mich an, dass man mittlerweile als Nichtraucher automatisch als intolerant beschimpft wird, ohne sich auch nur ansatzweise beschwert zu haben. Von mir aus muss es kein Rauchverbot geben, solange man dafür sorgt, dass Nichtraucher nicht darunter zu leiden haben.



Viele Nichtraucher sind eben intollerant, und da wird halt leicht auf alle geschlossen.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönliche habe seit meiner Kindheit Probleme mit den Bronchen und habe schon öfters Raucher gebeten, mir nicht ihren Qualm ins Gesicht zu blasen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wurde ich ausgelacht und man verpasste mir unter schallendem Gelächter die doppelte Dosis Nikotin.



Auf deren IQ bzw. soziale Kompetenz braucht man nicht weiter einzugehen.



> Einige meiner Freunde sind Raucher, aber ich toleriere das durchaus und erlaube ihnen sogar, in meiner Wohnung zu rauchen. Dafür begegnen sie mir aber auch mit Verständnis und viele stehen auch dazu, dass sie sich ihre Sucht gerne abgewöhnen würden.



Gerade wenn Du Probleme mit den Bronchien hast, solltest Du das Rauchen in Deiner Wohnung untersagen. In meinen Wänden herrscht absolutes Rauchverbot; ich bitte jeden Raucher vor die Balkontür, egal, wie kalt oder verregnet es ist.



> Ich will niemandem verbieten, sich unterwegs oder in einer Kneipe eine Zigarette anzustecken, aber ehrlichgesagt kotzt es mich an, dass man mittlerweile als Nichtraucher automatisch als intolerant beschimpft wird, ohne sich auch nur ansatzweise beschwert zu haben. Von mir aus muss es kein Rauchverbot geben, solange man dafür sorgt, dass Nichtraucher nicht darunter zu leiden haben.



In Restaurants finde ich ein absolutes Rauchverbot genauso wie in öffentlichen Räumen wie Ämtern, Schulen etc. für absolut ok. Bei Kneipen sollte es dem Inhaber vorbehalten sein. Bei Konzerten empfände ich es als absolutes Unding, wenn ein Nichtraucher sich über einem ihm nebenstehenden Raucher beschwert; ebenso auf dem Gehweg.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Karzaak (13. September 2008)

Das würde ich so unterschreiben Bimmbamm.

Wenn ich mit dem Essen fertig bin, kann ich auch vor der Tür rauchen. Aber draussen an der frischen Luft mich dumm anmachen lassen? Nix da.


--edit--

@corpescrust

Dein Post stimmt mich doch sehr versöhnlich. Wie du sicher gemerkt hast, rede auch ich mich da sehr schnell "heiss".
Nichts für ungut, lassen wir es gut sein. Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten, dass ich Rücksicht nehme (oder es auf jeden Fall Vesuche) wo es geht.


----------



## Jeffy (13. September 2008)

bin gelegenheitsaucher, kanns allerdings neben m zocken nich gebrauchen...
drehe gerne selbst, vorzugweise mag ich hanfpapes und rauch normalerweise drum tabak oder american spirit

rauche schon seit gut 1-2 jahren auf diese weise und kann mich eigentlich als nicht abhängig bezeichnen, wenn nix los is rauch ich auch ma 2 wochen ueberhauptkeine ohne dass es mir sonderlich auffällt

so far


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> Rauchen ist eine sucht egal wie man es nennen mag!
> Genuss? ist dies nicht eher sucht nach dem genuß?


oder genießt du die sucht Oo

ok ich bin ncihtraucher


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

> Rauchen ist eine sucht egal wie man es nennen mag!
> Genuss? ist dies nicht eher sucht nach dem genuß?



Schonmal Shisha geraucht? Macht btw nicht süchtig.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

> Rauchen ist eine sucht egal wie man es nennen mag!
> Genuss? ist dies nicht eher sucht nach dem genuß?



Dann ist Alkoholtrinken auch eine Sucht. Sport auch, WoW auch, eigentlich alles was man gerne machen kann.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Dann ist Alkoholtrinken auch eine Sucht. Sport auch, WoW auch, eigentlich alles was man gerne machen kann.


auch schon gemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Ab und zu mal ein Bier, einen Wein zum Essen, oder mal ein Glas Schnapps ist Sucht für dich?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2008)

mein post war eher darauf bezogen, dass fast alles zur sucht werden kann.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Klar kann alles zu einer Sucht werden, aber ich meinte mit meinem Post, dass, wenn Rauchen immer eine Sucht wäre, alles, was man aus Spaß macht, eine Sucht wäre.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Schonmal Shisha geraucht? Macht btw nicht süchtig.



Falsch^^...weil du nach neuster studie glaub das doppelte an nikotin zu dir führst und dadurch auch die sucht machenden stoffe...und alles was genuß is kann zur sucht werden^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Alter Mann
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

hier is der passende link dazu

http://www.saferparty.ch/de/substances/info/Shisha/


----------



## David (13. September 2008)

Shisha ist was für Gaylords.
Da kriegt man eher Aids statt Krebs wenn jeder an diesem Schlauch rumnuckelt. *wüah*


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

hmm is ja schön das du eine abneigung gegen das shisha rauchen hast... aber mal ne frage muss dann dein kommentar so dumm blöd rüber kommen??? Und i finde dein vergleich der beiden Krankheiten is mehr als unangebracht


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Über Sieben Brücken mußt Du ge
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm is ja schön das du eine abneigung gegen das shisha rauchen hast... aber mal ne frage muss dann dein kommentar so dumm blöd rüber kommen??? Und i finde dein vergleich der beiden Krankheiten is mehr als unangebracht
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...


außerdem suckt es schwul als beleidigung zu benutzen!


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Hm.. Shisha gegen Kippen...

Shisha:
-Shisha schmeckt
-Ob es süchtig macht, kommt auf den Tabak an. (Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Einfach chillig...

Kippen:
-Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand den Geschmack wirklich mag
-Macht definitiv süchtig, es sei denn man kauft gaaanz besondere Kippen aus der Apotheke

Ach und bei Rauchen kommt es immer auf die Dosierung an, wie gefährlich es ist. Ich rauche ab und zu mal mit Freunden, im monat kommen da vielleicht 2-3 Köpfe zusammen, rein rechnerisch alleine Rauchen würde.

Edit: In deinem Link ist mir ein Satz besonders aufgefallen: 



> Die Schädlichkeit und die Auswirkungen der Shisha auf die Gesundheit sind umstritten.



Es gibt auch Studien die besagen, dass das Wasser 98% der Schadstoffe aufnimmt.


Edit2: Ich rauche nicht, wenn ich krank bin. und ich erwarte auch von meinen Freunden, mit denen ich rauche, dass sie dann auch mal Nein sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wenn dann auch niemand den Schlauch vollsabbert, ist die Chance von irgendeiner Infektion schon viel geringer.


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

und ausserdem nimmt man normal n eigenes mundstäck(machn meine freunde und ich immer so) und aids is net durch speichel übertragbar


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und ausserdem nimmt man normal n eigenes mundstäck(machn meine freunde und ich immer so) und aids is net durch speichel übertragbar



aids ist über speichel übertragbar.
allerdings muss man ums sicher zu bekommen 4 liter spucke von nem aidskranken trinken^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aids ist über speichel übertragbar.
> allerdings muss man ums sicher zu bekommen 4 liter spucke von nem aidskranken trinken^^



ok^^ dann is halt die chance grösser nen 6er im lotto zu ham als durch speichel aids zu bekommn^^


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aids ist über speichel übertragbar.
> allerdings muss man ums sicher zu bekommen 4 liter spucke von nem aidskranken trinken^^



Alternativ kann man sich den Virus auch zufügen, wenn man eine wunde bzw. offene Stelle im Wund hat und infizierter Speichel damit in Berührung kommt. Aber trotzdem ist es eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man sich den Virus auch zufügen, wenn man eine wunde bzw. offene Stelle im Wund hat und infizierter Speichel damit in Berührung kommt. Aber trotzdem ist es eher unwahrscheinlich.



jo das is wider was ganz anderes. durch blut überträgt sich das ganze relativ leicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo das is wider was ganz anderes. durch blut überträgt sich das ganze relativ leicht


naja,  ich denke, da keiner hier vorhat, 4 liter sabber von nem aidskranken zu trinken, oder mit offener wunde sich anhusten lässt, oder anders mit dem speichel von dem in berührung kommt , dürfte das uninteressant sein *g*


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja,  ich denke, da keiner hier vorhat, 4 liter sabber von nem aidskranken zu trinken, oder mit offener wunde sich anhusten lässt, oder anders mit dem speichel von dem in berührung kommt , dürfte das uninteressant sein *g*



nix is unmöglich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix is unmöglich^^



wenn du jmd findest, der 4 liter spucke eines aidskranken trinkt revidiere ich mein urteil^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

irgend ein typ macht das sicher wenn man ihm genug bietet....


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> irgend ein typ macht das sicher wenn man ihm genug bietet....


du bietest ihm egtl nicht mehr als einen sicheren verfrühten tod...^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

net zu 100% gibt immer noch die chance, das das virus net ausbricht. oder erst in 30 jahren

jeder mensch is käuflich solange der preis stimmt


----------



## Bawagrog (14. September 2008)

Ich rauche meistens am Wochenende mit freunden Wasserpfeife. Aber wir belassen es meist bei einem Kopf und wir verwenden (sofern wir welche haben) nur Naturkohle, achten darauf, dass genug abstand zwischen tabak und Kohle ist & Natürlich frisches wasser und so.


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

ich kenne so n türkischer club und da gehe ich oft mit freunden hin. da zahlt man 20 euro und kann den ganzen abend saufen uind shisha rauchn^^


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kenne so n türkischer club und da gehe ich oft mit freunden hin. da zahlt man 20 euro und kann den ganzen abend saufen uind shisha rauchn^^



Meinst du zufällig "Daqehnurbhindertiane", der berühmte Zungenbrecherclub aus Stuttgart? XD


----------



## Alpax (15. September 2008)

Ich "rauche" seit fast 7 jahren aber .. ich werde net süchtig .. hört sich jetzt nach widerspruch insich an ABER .. ich rauche wochentags (in der firma) so ... um die 10-20 zigaretten am tag ... wenn ich forgehe auch mal 1-2 packungen an einem abend .. aber wenn ich z.B urlaub habe oder ... was auch immer .. rauche ich mal 2-3 wochen garnix ... keine sucht ... auch am wochenende rauche ich nichts .. nur in der firma und beim fortgehen


----------



## Apfelbrot (15. September 2008)

Großteil Nichtraucher: TOP!
Ich persönlich rauche auch nicht ... mit 13 sowieso schwierig an das Zeug ranzukommen ...

Gruß Apfelbrot


----------



## Wisent (15. September 2008)

Klar rauch ich.


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Großteil Nichtraucher: TOP!
> Ich persönlich rauche auch nicht ... mit 13 sowieso schwierig an das Zeug ranzukommen ...
> 
> Gruß Apfelbrot


Ja, ihr habt ja jetzt das Problem mit dem Kartenschlitz.
Aber einfach mal Mama's Kreditkarte mopsen und letz fetz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rayu (15. September 2008)

Joa marlboror/LM ne halbe Schachtel am tag, aber nicht im Haus, also speziell bei wow nur in der raidpause oder wenn ich garnichts mach auf den Balkon.
Joa hab schon 2mal versucht aufzuhören, aber nie richtig, geht eh nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir gefährden aber auch nicht mit vollster Absicht das Leben anderer nur um unsere Sucht zu befriedigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/100% zustimmung


----------



## zadros (17. September 2008)

nichtraucher, trinke auch kein alkohol und nehme nur wenn ich muss medikamente - lieblingsgetränk wasser, dafür esse ich gern fleisch mit fettigen sahnesoßen ( z.b. bolognese sahne soße )


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Großteil Nichtraucher: TOP!
> Ich persönlich rauche auch nicht ... mit 13 sowieso schwierig an das Zeug ranzukommen ...
> 
> Gruß Apfelbrot




mir wurde mit 13 schon hasch angeboten und sonst isses bei mir auch net schwer an zigaretten ranzukommen
hab ende oktober ne flasche wodka mit 14 bekommen... ja ich trinke alkohol und nein nur gelegentlich nicht von wegen ich komm mit meinem leben nicht klar

zurück zum thema:

nein ich rauche nicht, einmal ausprobiert, war scheiße, an die marke kann ich mich nicht mehr erinner das war auf ner party um 5 uhr morgens am lagerfeuer^^


ich freu mich schon auf die flames




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Nichtraucher und stolz drauf, wo rauchen doch eh immer "uncooler" wird, wo darf man noch rauchen? Net mal mehr in der kneipe und wenn ja meistens nur in so nen "extraboxen" wo man wie auf dem präsentierteller sitzt. Und rauchen ist eh viel zu teuer, da gebe ich mein geld leiber für WAR aus, oder spare es mir, man muss sich echt mal durch den kopf gehen lassen wie viel man in die luft verpufft. 


DanB


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. September 2008)

Raucher seit jetzt 6 oder 7 Jahren.

Konsum schwankt zwischen gar keiner, 5 Ziggis und einer Schachtel pro Tag. Kommt im Grunde immer drauf an wo ich gerade bin. Daheim so gut wie nichts, außerhalb schon mehr. Wöchentlich komme ich so auf ca 2 - 2,5 Schachteln.

Achja, und ich rauche meistens Luckys.


----------



## Winn (17. September 2008)

*NICHTRAUCHER* und werd auch sicher nie damit anfangen!

Mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

btw ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass raucher "diskrimieniert" ,sag ich jetzt ma, werden? eigene räume und sowas


wie denkt ihr dadrüber???


----------



## shibi2k (18. September 2008)

<<< sportler, von daher eh tabu. ich krieg immers kotzen wenn leute mit mir reden, speziell in der disse, und die stinken nach einem qualm ...


----------



## Shezzar (18. September 2008)

-Nein
-Nein
-Nein
-Nein
Passiv FTW! O,o


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2008)

Ich drück's mal "Vorsichtig" aus:

Raucher, 1(2) Schachteln am Tag, Filter (1. Monatshälfte) Gedreht (2. Monatshälfte), und ja ich bin süchtig nach dem Nervengift.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu dem "exotischen" Punkt. Jap.., auch Schuldig, aber da ist es Sucht aus "Leidenschaft."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich Rauch zu viel, aber ich bin wohl Masochistisch veranlagt. (deswegen spiel ich wohl auch nen Hexer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (20. September 2008)

*NICHTRAUCHER.*

Und stolz drauf. Ich hab viele Kollegen die jeden Tag morgens und mittags vor der Schule in der Kälte stehen, mit zittrigen Händen ihre Zigarette umklammern, sie immer wieder an die Lippen führen, als wäre der quälend lange Zeitraum zwischen zwei Zügen die reinste Qual, und sagen: "Ich rauche, aber ich bin nicht süchtig." 
Dann muss ich mich wirklich zurückhalten, nicht zu lachen. 

Ich bekam schon öfters Zigaretten angeboten, aber angenommen hab ich keine und ich werde es auch nie tun. Einfach aus Prinzip. Ich möchte von nichts abhängig sein, das betrifft auch Personen, Spiele und eben Suchtmittel. Mag sein, dass Zigaretten beruhigend wirken, aber das ist mir sowas von egal. Ich hab andere Methoden, mich zu entspannen. Ich lese lieber abends gemütlich, das nützt mir dann später auch im Leben was. 

Desweiteren meide ich auch Alkohol. Ich werde erst mit 16 trinken, und wenn, dann auch mit Genuss. Und ich werde es nicht sinnlos in mich hineinstürzen. Ich möchte immer Kontrolle über mich haben, und das hab ich wenn ich besoffen wäre nicht. 

Allerdings möchte ich Raucher auch nicht diskriminieren. Ich hab einige Freunde die eben auch rauchen, aber ich akzeptiere das voll und ganz. Man muss seine Freunde so nehmen wie sie sind und ihre Schwächen tolerieren. 

Und ich spare mein Geld lieber für andere Dinge. Mit einem jener Leute, die ich am Anfang meines Beitrages erwähnt habe und die sagen: "Ich rauche, aber ich bin nicht süchtig", war ich mittags essen. Der Kerl hatte sein ganzes Taschengeld für Zigaretten ausgegeben und bettelte nun bei uns rum um Geld fürs Essen zu kriegen. Wenn man primäre Bedürfnisse eines normalen Menschen nur für seine Schachteln Zigaretten vernachlässigt, dann ist man meines Erachtens nach süchtig.


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Nichtrauchen und habe auch nicht vor damit anzufangen oder das Zeug auch nur mal zu Probieren...  :-)


----------



## Crisy (20. September 2008)

Ich bin froh das alle in meiner Family aufgehört haben, war schlimm genug die Husterei morgens.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

Buhja!
Was ich auch liebe sind Blunts und Purple Haze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Tabak:American Spirit Black


----------



## TheWolfSeba (21. September 2008)

Ich rauch net und werds nie tun ganz einfach.


----------



## Crystania (21. September 2008)

Respekt vor dem Ergebnis! 

Ich hasse Raucher und das Rauchen vor allem schon mein Leben lang. Meine Mutter und jeder in meiner Familie, was schon besser geworden ist, haben geraucht oder rauchen heute noch. Dank denen und dank des Passivrauchen leide ich heute unter ner "netten" Lungengeschichte... 

Ich würde mich selbst stundenlang schlagen sollte ich jemals ne Kippe anfassen.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich würde mich selbst stundenlang schlagen sollte ich jemals ne Kippe anfassen.



hmm ja so dacht ich auch mal aber naja nu bin ich selbst seit 3 jahren raucher weiß aber nich mehr wieso ^^
und aufhörn krieg ich irgendwie net gebacken


----------



## Ghrodan (22. September 2008)

Ich bin Nichtraucher. Hab früher mal ne Zeit lang Shisha geraucht, ist aber auch schon lang vorbei.


----------



## Minati (22. September 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich hasse Raucher



nc ...


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Respekt vor dem Ergebnis!
> 
> Ich hasse Raucher und das Rauchen vor allem schon mein Leben lang. Meine Mutter und jeder in meiner Familie, was schon besser geworden ist, haben geraucht oder rauchen heute noch. Dank denen und dank des Passivrauchen leide ich heute unter ner "netten" Lungengeschichte...
> 
> Ich würde mich selbst stundenlang schlagen sollte ich jemals ne Kippe anfassen.


Liegt wahrscheinlich am Wohnort (nähe Hamburg), in Hamburg rauch ich nämlich schon Jahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (22. September 2008)

hm ich rauche abunzu am wochenende
also komm ich im monat mit 6,7 kippen aus^^


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

Bin Nichtraucher, meine Lunge versucht schließlich auch nicht mich zu ihrem vergnügen umzubringen.


----------



## Korgor (25. September 2008)

Komisch,

Bei rauchst du ?
sind es bei nein Nein 145 Stimmen

Wie viel am Tag?
148 bei Nichtraucher

Wie lange rauchst Du schon?
145 bei Nichtraucher

Sucht oder Genuss?
Nichtraucher 139

Da machen das wohl welche aus Spass das ankreuzen.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Komisch,
> 
> Bei rauchst du ?
> sind es bei nein Nein 145 Stimmen
> ...


Nee, ich musste am Anfang die Umfrage editieren weil sie nicht ganz richtig war und die Nichtraucher ankreuzen mussten, wieviel sie pro Tag rauchen et cetera. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich rauche seit der 5. oder 6. Klasse. Damals hatte ich auch durch Freunde angefangen. Seitdem habe ich insgesamt gerade mal 6 Monate Pause gehabt (bin jetzt 19 Jahre alt). Am Tag rauche ich ca 6 Zigaretten, was aber von Situation zu Situation anders ist. Bei Freunden oder Parties usw rauche ich deutlich mehr. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag allein zu Hause bin, kann es auch sein dass ich nur 1-2 rauche. Ich denke schon dass es eine Sucht geworden ist. Für mich gehört die Zigarette z.B. nach dem Essen einfach dazu. 
Ich rauche gestopfte Zigaretten.


----------



## Rastas (2. Oktober 2008)

Wasserpfeifen (jeglicher Art,dürft ihr interpretieren wie ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Knusperzigaretten ... ansonsten bin ich der typische Partyraucher der ab ner zu hohen Promillezahl an der Kippe hängt... dann aber aus Prinzip Luckys ^^


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Find rauchen einfach total eklig...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Wo holst die ganzen kellerleichen her oO   Rauchen is pöse.


----------



## Serran (20. Februar 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher mein Dad hat mal ~15 Jahre !!! geraucht aber zu meiner Geburt aufgehört und seit 16 Jahren net mehr geraucht,
> 
> 2 Freund von mir Rauchen, der 1 sagte er will nie rauchen weil er Sportler ist nun hat er letzten Monat 60 Joints graucht , !!! 60 !!! das sind 2 Täglich ,
> 
> ...



Joint rauchen wenn man Stress hat? Das dümmste was man machen kann... Stress vermehrt sich...


----------



## Stoffl (20. Februar 2009)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Ich rauche seit der 5. oder 6. Klasse. Damals hatte ich auch durch Freunde angefangen. Seitdem habe ich insgesamt gerade mal 6 Monate Pause gehabt (bin jetzt 19 Jahre alt). Am Tag rauche ich ca 6 Zigaretten, was aber von Situation zu Situation anders ist. Bei Freunden oder Parties usw rauche ich deutlich mehr. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag allein zu Hause bin, kann es auch sein dass ich nur 1-2 rauche. Ich denke schon dass es eine Sucht geworden ist. Für mich gehört die Zigarette z.B. nach dem Essen einfach dazu.
> Ich rauche gestopfte Zigaretten.



Bis auf die gestopften Kippen ist es bei mir genauso.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Februar 2009)

Rauchen ist der letzte Dreck.Selbst vergiften und noch Geld dafür zahlen.Geht doch am Auspuff schnüffeln ist das gleiche.


----------



## Zez (20. Februar 2009)

Zählt Shisha rauchen zu rauchen oder zu nichtrauchen? Wenn es zu rauchen zählt, fehlen Auswahlmöglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nichtraucher für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das tinkt und is geldverschwendung!


----------



## Rednoez (20. Februar 2009)

Genussraucher sind lächerlich.Ist nur´n Vorwand. Wer die sch**ss Zigarette geniessen will,soll sie verdammtnochma aufbrühen,und nicht rauchen.


----------



## Zez (21. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Genussraucher sind lächerlich.Ist nur´n Vorwand. Wer die sch**ss Zigarette geniessen will,soll sie verdammtnochma aufbrühen,und nicht rauchen.


Auch als nichtraucher:
Nein?


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Das ist die 5 Umfrage,die hochgezogen wird oder?


----------



## Zez (21. Februar 2009)

hier stand Mist


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Und wie wiederlegt dein Post meine Aussage?


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 16, und überzeugter Nichtraucher^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich rauche ab und zu mal am WE eine Zigarre, da hat man mehr davon als von so einem kleinen irgendwas.
Wenn ich rauche dann nur aus Genuss, normal rauchen wie 1 päckchen am tag kommt für mich nicht in frage, da gönn ich mir alle 3 wochen mal ne Zigarre mit Freunden

Allein schon der Gedanke wieviel es kosten würde 5 Jahre zu rauchen bei 1 Schachtel am Tag. Gehen wir mal von 4&#8364; die Schachtel aus
Pro woche: 28&#8364;
Pro monat(30 Tage):120&#8364;
Pro Jahr: 1440&#8364;

Bei 1 Zigarre alle 3 Wochen wäre das (2&#8364;/Zigarre)
Pro woche: ---
Pro Monat: 2&#8364;
Pro Jahr: ~34&#8364;

So das war mein Beitrag


----------



## M.i.k.e.y. (22. Februar 2009)

Ich seh das so, dass leben kann so schnell vorbei sein, da musst du alles mitgemacht haben und alles ausporbiert xD


----------



## Xondor (22. Februar 2009)

Nichtraucher. Nochnichtmal einen Zug gemacht bei einer Zigarette, nur 2 bei ner Zigarre vor mehreren Jahren und selten mal Shisha oder noch seltener das Grüne.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

das lustigste ist ja bei dieser umfrage, dass bei den 3 nichraucher auswahlmöglichkeiten verschieden viele stimmen sind...


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ich rauche nicht und habe es auch nicht vor.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. Februar 2009)

Rauchen ist doof, es gibt coolere Wege zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich finde es ist einfach Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

Bin Nichtraucher und werde auch niemals damit anfangen!
Sehe wie meine Mutter unnötig geld aus dem fenster wirft nur um sich Zigaretten zu kaufen...
Leider hab ich es noch net geschafft sie vom rauchen abzubrignen.

Außerdem bin ich leider aktive passiv ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) raucherin... wenn ich in den pausen net allein draußen rumgammeln will muss ich mich leider zu den rauchern stellen... nichtraucher sind rar geworden


----------



## Vibria (23. Februar 2009)

Ich rauche und hab bisher nicht vorgehabt aufzuhören, weil ich gerne rauche.
Ich weiß nicht, wenn man sicher heute als Raucher outet, geht direkt die Hexenjagd los... Früher hat da irgendwie kein Hahn nach gekräht...


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Bin zwar Nichtraucher, aber nicht weil ich wie viele einfach ablehne und brülle: "Ich vergifte mich doch nicht, und zahle auch noch dafür!!!" Sondern weil ich einfach nicht abhängig geworden bin. Das ist wohl mein Glück. Das einzige was ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann ist, wenn eine schwangere Frau nicht aufhöhren will, das ist simpel und ergreifend Scheiße. (Wer ein Kind will soll Verantwortung tragen!)


----------



## Black_Seraph (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe da einen Tip für alle die endlich aufhören wollen.

Früher habe ich 25-30 Zigaretten am Tag geraucht. Und ich habe verdammt gerne geraucht! Für nichts in der Welt hätte ich aufgehört, schon gar nicht weil irgend wer anderes mir das sagt!

Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr (Anfang März 2008) habe ich mir, aus reinem Spaß, die DvD "*Nichtraucher in 5 Stunden*" (von Stefan Frädrich) angeschaut. Ich habe mich mit meinen Kippen vor den Fernseher gehockt, mir eine angezündet und die DvD geschaut.

Nein, diese DvD zeigt keine bösen schwarzen Raucherlungen etc.
Diese DvD hat mir endlich die Infos gegeben die ich brauchte um einfach von jetzt auf gleich, ohne es vorher gewollt zu haben, meine Kippen wegzuschmeißen und aufzuhören.
Damals hätte ich mir das nie träumen lassen, aber heute geht es mir so viel besser, und es war so einfach!
Das beste ist: Ich muss nicht mehr nach draussen in den Regen während meine Kumpels in der Kneipe drinne im trockenen hocken und mich auslachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es gibt wesentlich coolere Arten zu sterben als Lungenkrebs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.: Wenn ich damals, als ich noch geraucht habe, auch nur entfernt gewusst hätte wie sehr man stinkt, hätte ich mich zu tode geschämt...


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Bin zwar Nichtraucher, aber nicht weil ich wie viele einfach ablehne und brülle: "Ich vergifte mich doch nicht, und zahle auch noch dafür!!!" Sondern weil ich einfach nicht abhängig geworden bin. Das ist wohl mein Glück. Das einzige was ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann ist, wenn eine schwangere Frau nicht aufhöhren will, das ist simpel und ergreifend Scheiße. (Wer ein Kind will soll Verantwortung tragen!)


och die kannste zum Frauenartzt schicken und der zeigt dann n paar Bilder von misgestalteten Kinder (Rauchen als Ursache natürlich) dann hören se eig alle auf


----------



## Vibria (23. Februar 2009)

Ne, das stimmt ja auch alles vollkommen. Wer schwanger ist, sollte die Finger von Kippen lassen. 
Es ist auch so, wenn ich mit Leuten weg bin und jemand sagt mir -in angemessenem Ton- , dass es ihn stören würde, wenn ich rauche, dann mach ich mir auch keine an. Rauchen beim Essen muss auch net sein. Darauf sollte man auch Rücksicht nehmen!

Aber ich finde es halt nicht ok, wenn man als Raucher einfach nur noch angeguckt wird, als wäre man am Ende der Nahrungskette. Manchmal wird man wie ein Aussätziger oder ein Hund behandelt... O_o Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ich hasse ja auch nicht alle Alkis aus Prinzip oder so. Man kann schon vernünftig miteinander umgehen. Früher konnten sich Raucher und Nichtraucher auch einigen. Autofahrer werden ja auch nicht zum Teufel gejagt, weil die Abgase im Straßenverkehr krebserregend sind...


----------



## Raheema (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nicht Raucher weil ich kein Geld dafür aus werfen möchte
ok ich bin zwa erst 13 aber trotzdem ich will auch nicht anfangen und ich hoffe oder mein wille ist dagegen das ich angfange
mein Großer bruder Rauht und der stinkt bis zur hölle und wie gesagt das ich nicht mein geld dafür raus werfen will!!!
also Wie schon gesagt es gibt geiler wege zu sterben


Mfg
Raheema/St3ff3n


----------



## Elander (23. Februar 2009)

Raucher - PallMall Rot :-)


----------



## ZuluheadProject (23. Februar 2009)

[nichtraucher]


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Februar 2009)

Raucher, *ja*/nein?


----------



## Aromat05 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich werde erst anfangen zu rauchen wen der 3 Welt Krieg ausbricht.


----------



## simoni (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn dann Shisha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Ich rauche keine Zigaretten, nur ab und zu (aber wirklich gaaanz selten) Shisha


----------



## Yuukami (24. Februar 2009)

was ist mit partyrauchern????


----------



## Vreen (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Solange man lebt, soll man rauchen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2009)

alle 2 monate mal nen abend shisha aber zigaretten/zigarren net


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

raucher Ja/Nein
vieleicht zur bundeswehr zeit in nem jahr aber sonst ne


----------



## Bunke (25. Februar 2009)

Rauch seit eh und je JPS Red/Black, früher Black Death (geilste "Verpackung" ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sinizae (25. Februar 2009)

Seit gut 5 Jahren

Angefangen mit Filterzigaretten (rote Gauloises, blaue Pall Mall, West Rich Blue)

Mittlerweile Dank der tollen Preise: Zu 90% gestopft (blaue Pall Mall) oder selbstgedreht (hellblauer Drum Tablak mit ZigZag Slim und OCB blau)

Rauche zwischen 20 und 25 Zigaretten am Tag, wobei es nur in seltenen Fällen Genuss ist *seufz* Bin absolute Suchtraucherin.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Sinizae: Dein Link is ja echt witzig xD Ich lach mich krumm.


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2009)

Was ist "Subtropisches"? Zigarren/Zigarrillos?


----------



## Ingerim (26. Februar 2009)

Raucher: Ja
Wieviele: 1-2 packungen a 20 kippen am Tag
Marke: Beistens JPS Black oder Malborro seltener mal Black Devil
Wielange schon glaube jetzt knappe 7 Jahre.

Wie ich zum Rauchen angefangen habe kA wollts einfach mal probiern und irgendwie shcmeckte es seitdme raucher.

Ansonstne Rauch ich sehr gerne Bossner Zigarren mit einem guten Glas Whiskey im Sommer sehr gerne Wasserpfeife ist schön zum Chillen und ansonsten ab und an mal Savirian A Wxtrakt(der wirkstoff ist in Salvia enthalten wer mehr dazu wissen wil Wikipedia werde hier dazu keine Auskünfte geben da esin D illegal ist jedoch in Österreich zum Glück noch Legal)


Und wo meine Kippen draufgehn naja zuhausei n meinem "Büro" werden ich WoW zockte oder sonstige sahcne rauche ich eher weniger. Da meine Letzte Tastatur einen Aschenbecher glich der nicht ausgeleert wurde seitdme keien Kippen mehr weren ihc irgendwas mache außer beim Fliegen.

Wenn ich Feienr bin rauche ich auch schonmal gut 3-4 Packungen je nachdem wo bzw wie die Party ist. 

merke allerdings das die Lunge doch leicht darunter leidet bei knapp 40 Zigeretten am Tag.

Tante Edit sagt: kA ob geschrieben odern icht bin aber Genuss sowie Suchtraucher der jetzt eien raucht


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin schon seit Geburt an absoluter Nichtraucher und werde es auch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

wann wird passiv eingefügt ???


----------



## Darleya (27. Februar 2009)

Ich rauch seit 15 Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seitdem mal mehr mal weniger - max. waren ca. 2 Schachteln am Tag, das war aber nur zu meinen "Partyzeiten" ;-) Wenn an abends weggegangen ist und auch was getrunken hat, denn da schmecken die irgendwie doppelt so gut :-)

Zwischendurch hab ich auch immer mal aufgehört, aber nie für lang...
Jetzt grad bin ich wieder dabei, weil ich jetzt zuletzt einfach wieder zu viel geraucht habe und es mir auch einfach zu teuer wurde.
Und ich bin Gott sei Dank eine der wenigen, denen es echt nicht schwer fällt. Ich rauche wirklich aus Langeweile und Gewohnheit. Hier auf der Arbeit wird nicht geraucht, stört mich nicht, vermiss ich auch nicht. Bin ich bei Leuten, wo nicht geraucht wird in der Wohnung rauche ich eben nicht, denn zu Rausgehen bin ich zu faul. ;-)
Zeigt also, ich brauch das nicht unbedingt.
Wenn ich mal irgendwo eine angeboten bekomme nehm ich die, das kann ich auch, ohne mir dann selbst gleich wieder 'ne Schachtel kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

Shisha jedes Wochenende genauso wie Florex (Jeder der weißt was es heißt, is gut der Rest sollte das auch nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Rauchen sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Dextra17 (12. März 2009)

Einmal probiert.
War scheiße.
Ergo: Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (13. März 2009)

Seit 3 Jahren Nichtraucher.

Davor absoluter Suchtraucher mit bis zu 3 Schachteln täglich.
Zwar leichte aber zuviel .-)


----------



## Railen (13. März 2009)

Habs das allererste Mal mit 18 kurz mal probiert und nach dem ersten Zug nur noch gepafft, allerdings auch nur, bis die Schachtel leer war - ist zwar schon ein tolles Gefühl irgendwo, aber dafür so viel Geld und Gesundheit rauszuschmeißen, war mir dann doch zu blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torhall (13. März 2009)

Bin auch Nichtraucher.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. März 2009)

jap und ich machs gerne...komischerweise mehr genussmäßig^^
obwohl ich schon seit 2Jahren rauche komme ich auch ohne zigaretten klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: ich rauche übrigens Pall Mall oder auch gerne mal Wasserpfeife


----------



## darkalexa (13. März 2009)

ich rauche seit dem ich 16 bin, also jetzt genau 10 jahre. ich rauche lucky strike und denke das ich auch süchtig bin. wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, ich kann jederzeit aufhören, würde ich mich nur selber belügen....


----------



## Serran (14. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist "Subtropisches"? Zigarren/Zigarrillos?



Diese Unschuld!
Süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidFantasy (14. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> rauchen und schnaps trinken hält jung. warum sollte man es also nicht tun.



Rauchen und Schnaps trinken hält jung, weil man früher stirbt und gar nicht erst die Chance hat alt zu werden...

Außer wenn man halt kurzzeitig oder nur selten raucht/trinkt...

Ich bin schöne 14 und in meiner Parallelklasse (Gymnasium, übrigens ^^) gibts auch einige, die sich unglaublich cool fühlen, weil sie rauchen und saufen...
Und ein Mädchen aus der Stufe unter mir raucht Joints, die sie von ihrem Onkel bekommt und trinkt und so weiter... und sie fühlt sich auch derbst cool, und entweder wird sie ausgelacht oder andere Leute finden sie auch toll, weil sie so naiv sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich rauche nicht und habe auch keinerlei Interesse daran. Genauso trinke ich auch nichts, da ich es noch nicht darf und Bier u.Ä. einfach nicht schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2009)

Also Genussrauchen ist doch auch Sucht. Von daher irgendwie Irreführend und die wenigsten gestehen sich ihre Sucht ein. Die sagen "Ich rauche aus Genuss, nicht aus Sucht" .... ja bla, dann hör doch mal ne Woche auf dann weisst was fürn Genießer du bist.

Man vergiftet seinen Körper und sowas mache ich nicht aus "Genuss"


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Hey, ich wollte das mal hochbringen wenns okay ist. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2009)

David schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte das mal hochbringen wenns okay ist. ^^


Nein ist nicht ok, los schieb ihn wieder weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin Gelegenheitsraucher - und wenn, dann nur draussen. Ich hasse vollgequalmte Luft.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Rein in die Lunge, ich wollte eh nicht lange leben! ^^


----------



## Orag1 (8. September 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und sowieso 70% der Leute die rauchen haben wegen Gruppenzwang angefangen....




/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

rauchen ist doof :<


----------



## Ol@f (8. September 2009)

Rauchst Du?
Nein  	 [ 255 ] 
Wie viel am Tag?
Nichtraucher  	 [ 261 ] 
Wie lange rauchst Du schon?
Nichtraucher  	 [ 255 ] 
Sucht oder Genuss?
Nichtraucher  	 [ 246 ] 

Hmm.... :>

Naja, ich persönlich war mal ne kurze zeitlang "Partyraucher", aber das ist schon nen Jahr her oder so...


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2009)

Ein paar Kumpels und ich haben mit ca. 13 jahren eine noch volle Packung Zigaretten gefunden und man hat natürlich ein Feuerzeug dabei.Das muss man doch mal ausprobieren! Nachdem der Rest der Gruppe sich die Schuhe vollgekotzt hatte,habe ich mich entschieden die Packung lieber wegzuwerfen. Und da mein Großvater an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist, steht für mich fest, dass man rauchen nur aus Sucht oder Gruppenzwang macht, da es weder gesund ist noch schmeckt.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

3 Monate geraucht, war aber zu doof dauernd zum Automaten zu rennen

schlechter Service

Kein Abo ^^ aber trotzdem laufende kosten... sehr komisches pricing.

Habs wieder aufgegeben


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. September 2009)

bis jetzt bin ich noch nichtraucher,
hab da so ne wette mit meinem alten lehrer, der meinte ich würd bis 20 anfangen zu rauchen 

vllt fang ich an, wenn ich die wette gewonnen hab, aebr dann auch keine zigarretten sondern pfeife


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Bei mir ist der Name auch gleichzeitig die Marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rauche seit 3 Jahren ca., habe damals auch als Partyraucher angefangen und mich zu 1/2-1 Schachtel am Tag entwickelt...


----------



## Toastbrod (9. September 2009)

Ich bin auch eher der Partyraucher. Ob das schon schlimm ist? ...hm

Oja die Pfeife bekommt noch ihr Comeback! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. September 2009)

Einmal probiert.
War scheiße.
Ergo: Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Und da mein Großvater an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist, steht für mich fest, dass man rauchen nur aus Sucht oder Gruppenzwang macht, da es weder gesund ist noch schmeckt.



Es soll auch Leute geben, die Kavier mögen - ich persönlich finde das Zeug ja abartig.
Und es soll auch Leute geben, die Zigaretten mögen - du persönlich findest das Zeug ja abartig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der größte Teil wird wohl wegen der Sucht rauchen. (Dazu gehöre ich - wobei eine Zigarette mit Vanillegeschmack schon verdammt lecker ist/riecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Die Leute, die rauchen, um "cool" zu sein, oder wegen Gruppenzwang, findet man wohl meisstens im Altersbereich von 12-18.


----------



## Karius (9. September 2009)

Da gibts keine Angabe zu Peife und Zigarre.

Man kann so vieles rauchen, nicht nur Zigaretten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann könnte man auch noch nach der Art des Tabak und der Peifenart/form fragen und bei Zigarren nach den Marken/Herkunftsländern und Formaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. September 2009)

Irgendwer ne gute möglichkeit, bzw hilfsmittel gefunden um mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören? Schlusspunkt Methode funzt bei mir nicht, Pflaster und Kaugummis au net :-(


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Irgendwer ne gute möglichkeit, bzw hilfsmittel gefunden um mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören? Schlusspunkt Methode funzt bei mir nicht, Pflaster und Kaugummis au net :-(



Könntest jemandem sagen, er soll etwas machen, was du ganz und garnicht willst, wenn du weiter rauchst.
Ich z.B. würde meiner Mutter sagen, wenn ich weiterrauche, soll sie meinen Router klauen.
Aber da ich (noch) nicht aufhören will ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Könntest jemandem sagen, er soll etwas machen, was du ganz und garnicht willst, wenn du weiter rauchst.
> Ich z.B. würde meiner Mutter sagen, wenn ich weiterrauche, soll sie meinen Router klauen.
> Aber da ich (noch) nicht aufhören will ...
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Man muss es auch wollen. 

 "Die mächtigste Waffe im Spiel ist der Verstand"


----------



## yves1993 (9. September 2009)

Nichtraucher, ich brauch meine Lungen noch, ausserdem will ich nicht meine Mitmenschen verpesten.
(Klar kann man sich zurück ziehen, aber irgendwo triffts immer jemanden -.- )


----------



## llviktorj (9. September 2009)

Nein!
Nichtraucher!
Nichtraucher!
Sucht!



Hab mit 8 Jahren angefangen und vor 8 Jahren aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt ratet mal wie lange ich geraucht hab. Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mastergamer (9. September 2009)

Nichtraucher! Das einzige, was ich rauche, und das auch nur 2-4 mal im Monat, ist Wasserpfeife.


----------



## Gast20180212 (9. September 2009)

Nichtraucher und alles andere gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
(außer mal vielleicht ein bier.)


----------



## leichenkilller (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1.Schädig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2.Teuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3. richt blöd


----------



## BalianTorres (9. September 2009)

Leider Gottes geht bei mir jeden Tag ne Schachtel durch die Lunge.

Steinigt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2009)

Lillian schrieb:


> Überzeugte Nichtraucherin... und Drogen udn Alkohol gibts bei mir auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langweilerin =P
Aber dir schließ ich mich gern an ^_^

Nira (:


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Leider Gottes geht bei mir jeden Tag ne Schachtel durch die Lunge.
> 
> Steinigt mich
> 
> ...


dein wunsch sei mir befehl

*mit ziegelsteinen werf*

edit: 16:08 ENDLICH FEIERABEND!!!!!!!!


----------



## N811 Schurke (9. September 2009)

auf party bzw wenns kurz vom nichts mehr mitbekomemn is rauch ich auch aber des is so selten usn sonst untestütz ich es auch nich von da her nichtraucher^^


----------



## Cheerza (9. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Hmmm, alsoich rauche schon ewig. Bin definitiv süchtig.. kann mir die Zigarette zum Kaffee und nach dem Essen nicht mehr wegdenken. ist schlimm, ich weiss, ist aber leider so..
> 
> Kann mich düster erinnern, dass ich angefangen habe zu rauchen, weil es halt "cool" war. Also definitiv hat damals der Gruppenmitläuferzwang ne Rolle gespielt. Eigentlich schändlich, da ich sonst so gar nicht der Mitläufer bin.. aber naja, der Weg zur Lunge ist weit und muss geteert werden
> 
> ...



gg so bin ich raucher gewöhnt immer einen witz drüber reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<--- überzeugter Nicht raucher und gegen Drogen ^^


----------



## KenosDark (9. September 2009)

<3 Nelken Zigaretten, gibt nix besseres.

Am Abend aufn Balkon oder im Garten hocken und gemütlich eine Rauchen, oh ja, dass macht laune.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Achja, an alle Experimentierfreudigen:

Mischt mal eine Zigarette mit Fenchentee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schmeckt echt lustig. Hat einen leicht süßlichen Geschmack und riecht mittelstark nach Fenchel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Beutel aufschneiden, Tabak mit dem Tee mischen und rollen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

dann rauch ich doch lieber gespritze Rosen XD


----------



## wuerfelparade (10. September 2009)

rauchen tu ich ^^
der zeit stopfe ich XD das geld...
aber als sucht würd ich es net bezeichnen, zu hause rauche ich weniger und im urlaub auch.
auf der arbeit halt... stressfaktor ^^ und zu hause wenn ich mal gemütlich dattelt oder feiern gehe xD
ich rauche JPS ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Einmal probiert.
> War scheiße.
> Ergo: Nichtraucher
> 
> ...


bei mir auch... und ich hatte die moeglichkeit vor 1 jahr, und gebe beschaemt zu das ich nicht wiederstehen konnte zu "kosten"
aber zum glueck nie wieder


----------



## Benrok (10. September 2009)

Ich rauche schon ne ganze Weile, und zwar Gauloises bin auf jeden Fall süchtig und das kotzt mich an ...


----------

